# Remote Documentation Auditor/Medcial Coding



## melissamclawhorn (Apr 4, 2012)

9 years of coding/auditing experience in vascular, wound, and podiatry - outpatient facility & physician based. I also have my CPC-H.  Looking for a part-time auditing or coding position to help pay for grad school.  I am starting Grad School part-time in May.  I will be earning my Masters in Public Health.


----------

